

Artsy Hacks: Art by Sebastian Krüger - cartab
http://vospe.com/2010/09/21/artsy-hacks-art-by-sebastian-kruger/

======
crux
Apparently 'personality portrait' is what you call a caricature if you want to
sell it as high art.

